# James River Bridge and striped bass question



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I've been fishing off the James River Bridge recently and I'm a little tired of catching spots and croakers, haha. I just recently found out what a stripped bass was and now I'm on a dertimied mission to catch one. I've already purchased a book and doing lots of research but I still have some questions.

Should I use a top water plug, use buck tails near pilings, swimbaits? I read its best to use a top water plug only when stripers are top feeding but on the James River Bridge it’s hard to tell. I know it’s possible to catch them with bloodworms but when I’ve tried that I’ve caught nothing but spots and croaker since I’ve been here with a using a rig that has two hooks with a pyramid sinker at the bottom. 

For the most part I have all the equipment I need now (quality rod and reel, 20lb line test) but like I said I’m a little unsure what to use for my situation as well has how to rig it up. Any additional information would be great, thanks.I know the striper season for this area started so I’d imagine I should be able to catch at least one this year, haha. I’ve only fished deep sea pacific so I’m new as far as inshore fishing goes. 

Also, I'm thinking about getting a john boat or Sea Eagle raft and a trolling motor (or 2.5hp gas) and trying to fish near the CBBT, I've heard a lot of great things about that area. Do I have to register a small boat like that? Any other reccomedations on this would be great.

I've been gone, underway for awhile, have stripers showed up around the James River Bridge yet?

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

if you really want to have a good time and catch alot- fish at night around lights on a pier or something of the sort- GREAT spots to catch schoolies and have a ball doing it too- 
I heard guys are catching them at Buckroe pier and really just any pier awith lights on it will produce- first time out, go on a night where it's EXTREMLY calm- you'll heard them splashing and breaking the surface of the water. 
When fishing them like this swim baits, many soft plastics and really any lure will work well but some better than others- I would stick with soft plastics like 6" jerk baits storms and the long list of other soft plastics you see on the same aisle. 
Spinning rod will do you the best without alot of hassle. anything at least 6'6" perfer. 7'-0" with 17-20 lbs test for targeting these guys. 
I've used fly rods normally in the 5-6 wt. class and had a ball with them this way. 

about the whole idea about the jon boat at the cbbt... your choice but you'd NEVER see me out thier at the cbbt in a jon boat including rollin a 2.5 hp... I would stay shore bound for a while if i were you- kayak would be a heck of alot better option but that's not my "cup of tea"- but thier are a ton of people that do it- eastern shore is thier first stoppin ground for alot of these guys


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Question 1: Can't answer it fer ya bud. Not from this part of the island, so I'm just learning about striper myself.

Question 2: Anything that can be construed as a "mode of water bound transportation" has to be registered as per the federal government. This does not include "water toys" like kayaks and surf boards, but somehow includes pwc's like jet ski's???? Really the line of demarcation stands with the motor.... kind of. (Some yaks come with trolling motors yet don't have to be registered.) I'll have to look through my kit to find out the specifics, so tomorrow say 1800??? I should have the exact answer as to why.

Long story short, a Jon Boat has to be registered.

Question 3: DON'T try to take a Jon Boat that far out into the Bay. Kayaks work because it is possible (note I said possible, not easy) to paddle them into the elements, or perpendicular while making headway. You get caught in the bay in a jon boat with a 10 horse motor against a strong headwind or current........ either you have enough anchor line to hold bottom or your going to meet the old man. A buddy of mine barely made the cape in his Yak one day after getting blown out. He was going perpendicular to the wind and current, with a following sea and BARELY made it to land.

I use a Yak in the summer when it's warm and I get sick of all the idiots on the beach. (Note: Idiots on the water are much worse, but if you stick by the pilings they're few and far between.) I spent less than 500 bucks, and I catch enough fish to make me happy.

BOTTOM LINE: If you head off shore, keep a radio, a waterproof cell phone, or both on you just in case. Tell someone where you are going, when you'll be back, and stick to that plan. Make sure that person knows how to dial 911, and make sure that person isn't the guy your taking with you. By the way, take someone with you.

Sorry if I sound a little bossy, one to many morons have made me a little bitter about the quality of the our Modern Day Gene Pool. Mebbe I should just shut up and let it cleanse itself.  Good luck.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess in my mind the jonboat sounded like a god idea but I see where your coming from. I don't know much about how a jonboat handles waves and all but I had figured it couldn't be that bad. I personally would prefer something else other then the kyak but I'm still thinking about giving it a shot. I'm just afraid ill tip it, haha.

Thanks for all the advice. I'm glad I posted here before I went out and did that. I'm sure I would have looked like an idiot. Would you recommend a kyak right near the cbbt or were you just saying in general. What other types do people use out there?


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

According to the state of virginia's website the kayak has to be registered if it has an electric motor mounted. Does anyone actually do that? Oh there's the marine police HIDE THE MOTOR! Haha. Does an electric motor put out enough power to get me from a launch spot to the CBBT?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

dude, I wouldn't trust that type of boat in the bay especially if you have no idea about what goes on out there. you can fish sheltered back waters no problem but in open water like that you are asking for the scare of your life or worse... some stories are only to be experienced on tv!


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah. Would a Sega Eagle Inflatable be just as bad then? Anything else besides a kayak that I could use out near the CBBT?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

dlwn88 said:


> Yeah. Would a Sega Eagle Inflatable be just as bad then? Anything else besides a kayak that I could use out near the CBBT?


Can't say that the Sega Eagle would be as bad because I don't really know what that is, but it [email protected] sure sound like it! That bay can get nasty on ya very quickly. The people that you do see out there are more than likely experienced. I'd still start off in the sheltered waters and inch my way out. The fish are everywhere. Alot of times, you would have the advantage with the smaller boat, being that you can be more stealth and get into tighter holes (using paddles once you got to your target area).


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I meant Sea Eagle*. I only brought up the CBBT because it seems like that's were all the action is, I haven't heard a whole lot about the James River. I wouldn't mind the kayak but some sort of small boat would be a lot nicer. 

I've seen the James get nasty sometimes too so I'm not sure if a jonboat would be a good idea at the James River or not. Yet again there are days where it's very calm. Should I just use a jon boat for the river and just take a charter if I really want to go to the CBBT? I'm also unsure about electric motors because I've never seen them in action. Can I go against the current, back to where i launched/parked if it starts to pick up a bit?

I hope there's a lot of striper in the James then, that'd be great. I'm just tired of fishing off a pier, I wanna go out there. I've seen some kayaks near the telephone/power towers, I'm thinking thats a good spot to start


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

So my 2 cents. . . First small john boats, etc. (I have had them in the past) have no place in open water except for when you are ready to swim or walk home. John boats especially. I would be hesitant to use use them in the main part of Lynhaven Inlet, etc. as the wake from a 20 foot boat will likely swamp you. Such a boat might be OK in Rudee inlet as it is all a no wake zone. On the other hand I have row boats that are designed for taking moderate waves, etc. that I would not hesitate to take into places like lynhaven or near the beach at the CBBT. However rowing to the fist island, fishing the HRBT, etc. especially at night does seem foolish.

The current around CBBT runs like 3 maybe 4 mph. That is pushing it for a trolling motor so you should plan on not going against it. Same holds for HRBT, JRB and especially MMBT. 

Kayaks (I have 4) I would suggest that you get one learn to use it in the summer before you consider using it for cooler weather. 

With respect to casting lures. . top water lures work when the fish are breaking the surface. Casting lots of folks use bucktails or lead heads with soft plastic baits. If you are casting next to the bridge you probably want to use lead that is on the heavy (i.e. 1/2 oz or better) side. Storm lures work good also.

Lot of folks troll stretch 25s but few folks use them for casting. Lots of folks cast blue back wind cheaters up to the rocks on the CBBT islands especially early and late in the day. They don't dive very deep but work when you can get them right up against the rocks.

Last but not least usually you want to fish the running tide. . . slack tide is a good time to eat lunch, etc.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice. Now for whatever reason if I had to go again the current to make it back to where I launched I should be able to manually use oars to get back then right? If I can't that would take kayak out of the picture for CBBT, and every other option I thought would work has already been shot down. I see a lot of kayaks under the HRBT sometimes, I'd like to give that a shot soon. I've already got a bit of kayak experience but could use some more.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Again, there are many many places that you can catch striper besides out in open water. If you are trying to catch the big one, do like I intend to do this winter and hop on a charter lol. You can catch very nice fish in sheltered water. I've caught plenty. I've not personally gone out on a yak, nor do I plan to but sir you be safe out there.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah from the sound of it I'll probably just stick to the James River Bridge area for kayaks, maybe even as far as HRBT if it's ever calm. Any other good sheltered waters in the area besides the James that hold great fishing?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Have you heard of the hot ditch? It's in the norfolk/chesapeake area. You can even hit rudee inlet and owls creek and slay them specks back there. I"m sure that striper roam the area as well. Just look at the whole tidewater area and pick a saltwater location and inquire about it. Start a new thread about the area and these good guys up here will almost take you by the hand.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

No I haven't heard of it before, where exactly is that at? Yeah I was thinking about checking out Rudee inlet, it's closer to where I work. I'd like to catch some specs, it'd be a nice change haha. I have the next few days off, may have to head there if I don't have much luck catching stripers near the James. I'll be on the JRB either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I will go out in open water in just about anything in warm water, but cold water kills I can not stress that enough and the cbbt is no place to experiment in the winter time, 
forget the size of the boat for the moment and consider what ur seamanship ability is and that will likley give u the answer on the boat u can handle, navagaiting a boat in that part of the bay if the weather kicks up reguires skill if u do not have that I would sugest first go to class and then wait for warmer waters to hone ur skills and the ability of ur boat

Every year someone drowns in the bay and 99% of them could have lived had proper precautions been taken,



9


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

CAUGHT MY FIRST STRIPPED BASS LAST NIGHT! I went out to the JRB last night hoping to find some stripers, I went straight there after I've just got back from a long underway with the Navy. There's only one other guy out there and he caught one right as I passed him. The stripers were under the strongest light on the pier so I began fishing the shadow line. The other guy caught two more after some time with a Gotcha Lure. I stuck with the a bucktail for awhile but nothing happened. So, just wanting to catch one, I switched to a Gotcha as well and within half and hour a caught my first stripped bass, right over 20 inches or so.

I've never heard or read anywhere about Gotcha lures working with stripers. Have you guys seen this before? They went crazy when I used the striper swiper top water plug but no luc, they were just jumping around. 

Thanks for the advice guys. Catching one of these turned a long rough bad day into an good one.


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

Being Navy you have access to some of the best piers and beaches. If you want some surf fishing go to Fort Story or Damneck. 

Since you are here on the peninsula you have access to the Coast Guard pier in Yorktown. On the first time, you need to stop by the hobby shop to get your pass, and you can only fish sun up to sun down. Great place to fish. Pier pass is only good until the end of the year. Pier pass is only good for you. Any other adults must also have a pass.

You also have access to one of my favorite piers at Cheatham Annex. First time you will also need a pass from the Country Store/Outdoor Rec. The store is open til 5 pm 7 days a week. The pier is open on weekdays from 4pm till 6am and on weekends from 4 pm Friday til 6 AM Sunday. I have always had my best striper fishing at Cheatham Annex. Pier pass is good for one year from date of purchase. Pier pass is good for you, your family, and all of your guests.

At both piers you have only porta potties. Bring your bait, drinks, and food.

Happy fishing!! and Welcome Home

Kevin, 20 years retired. 12yrs Navy 8yrs Army (crossed services for Warrant Officer program on the Army boats.) Look into it, the quality of life change was amazing.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

nice report but this is what that pier is gonna look like tonite...


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lmao true. I'm glad I got my fishing in last night. Even though it was wednesday around 8PM I'm surprised it was just one other guy and I. As much as I want to go tonight I'll probably wait a few days.

To be more specific look for the brightest light on the left side, it's almost half way down. That was the only spot where the stripers were last night, or the only spot they could be seen. You could even watch them chase bait fish around. Fun stuff.

Thanks for the info Kevin, I'm going to have to check those out.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's the photo I'm finally able to upload off my phone...not a bad size for my first one


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

dlwn88 said:


> I've never heard or read anywhere about Gotcha lures working with stripers. Have you guys seen this before? They went crazy when I used the striper swiper top water plug but no luc, they were just jumping around.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. Catching one of these turned a long rough bad day into an good one.


Yes gotchas are a go to bait for me for stripers as well as bucktails with a whitel curl tail and 4,5,6 inch soft baits as well. I love gotchas, the action is great and the lure covers a wide variety of fish and if the blues are around they won't tear up your soft plastics.


----------

